# What's a polar bear doing in the desert?



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked out well for you. The G0715P seems to have all the makings of a good saw. Your setup and blade selection sound fine to me. Odds are good that you don't need the stabilizer, but since you've got it, there's no harm done except for the loss if cutting height. You might be able to shim the fence faces flat, or if you've got a jointer you might be able to actually flatten them. Thanks for posting about it.

Good luck!


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I herd about these fence issues.I saw a review on this saw it might have been right here o LJ's that said they had taken the fence facing right off and replaced it with plywood.I think knotscott's idea is a good one give the facings a 1/32 skim in the jointer.I am not sure of melting or curling of this material. According to the spec sheet on Grizzly's site the fence is a HDPE plastic. I found this info below on the web hope it helps.I am going to purchase the Grizzly GO691 table saw(witch has the same fence) so i will be digging into this issue I will let you know what else I come up with.Chipy AKA Scott

*Planing

Surface and panel planers used in woodworking are also suitable for materials such as HDPE. The surface quality largely depends on the feed speed, cutting speed, clearance and rake angle as well as the state of the cutters. The following guidelines should be met:

Clearance: 15-30°
Rake angle: 15-20°
Cutting speed: 3,000m/min
Feed: 0.1-0.3mm/tooth

Milling

When milling, particular care should be taken to keep the machined cross-section as large as possible in order to reduce heat generation. The cutting depth and feed speed also need to be large, with a lower cutting speed producing better results.

Fast woodworking machines with fairly high feed rates and rpm, as well as universal milling machines, have been successfully used to mill this plastic material.*


----------



## RIbuilder (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey, new to the forum! I narrowed my new table saw purchase to this model, thanks in part to all of the reviews on this forum. I was curious as to how much clearance there is in the very base of the saw. I know from the PDF exploded view there is a plate in the bottom of the cabinet, but how far does it sit from the ground? I am planning on installing casters inside the base of the saw, but not directly to the base plate of course. I want to use angle iron to install the casters in each corner, similar to some Powermatic models. I just want to know how much clearance I have to work with, and what size casters I should use. I want the saw to sit an inch and a half off of the ground. Thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review of this model. I've been looking at buying one


----------

